# which deer rifle?



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

what rifle shoud a woman shoot at deer. I dont want alot of recoil or else she might not want to shoot it, but i still want speed and energy. what would you guys recommend? and if she trys it and doesnt like it, i would like to use it since i only own a 300 RUM.

thanks


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I know of two women that use a 25-06 and love them. It is fast, flat shooting, and the recoil is pretty good. Plenty enough power for deer hunting! :sniper:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*243 Winchester, 260 Remington or 7mm-08 Remington are all wise choices for deer sized game! Also 25-06 Remington or 270 Winchester are great long action choices!*

Rickygdogg do you hand load? If so look at this website that offers youth loads!
http://www.hodgdon.com/data/youth/index.php


----------



## summitx (Oct 30, 2004)

I also agree a 243 or 270 would be a good choice, or a 30-06 with the I think Federal reduce loads might be a good choice


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Some good ideas for sure. .243 comes to mind quickly. 7mm-08, stuff like that. Summitx mentioned the 30-06. That's a good point. My wife had been shooting .243 in a browning BLR. I had some safety concerns with the whole hammer thing & no safety on the gun plus it had failed us several times, jamming open, dang thing. So, I decide to get her into a bolt action with a good 3 position safety, clip or at least a drop plate. I'm thinking 243, 7mm-08, 25-06 at the largest.... 6.5x55, things like that. Well I come across this smoking hot deal on a carry over Savage model 114CE (classic european) nice walnut stock with skip line cut checkering, snoble fore end, bolt action, 3 position safety, and a clip! Perfect! Here's the thing, it's a 30-06. Then I learned about the reduced recoil ammo that Remington & Federal make for common calibers like the 30-06. We got a box of the rem 30-06 advertising felt recoil just under that of a regular 100 grain .243 & they aren't kidding. It grouped pretty good for us, come deer hunting time I went to the store to get one more box of the "girl shells" & they were out! Couldn't find em anywhere & the federal version hadn't hit my area yet. We had to buy rem 125 grain regular loads, it was the best I could do to reduce the recoil. She shot the 125's & did well with them, said she didn't mind the recoil. I shot it too & it was a much lighter kick then I'm used to with my 165 grain 30-06 loads. Still though, that managed recoil thing from fed & rem aint no joke. I've read that the fed version is incredibly accurate. 
the low recoil stuff limits your range inside 200 yds, for me that's not a problem. We normally wouldn't see a shot over 75 yds.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

any of the .308 case based rounds.....243, 7mm-08, 260 Rem, .308 and 358 Win. All of these would be nice for her. Another choice would be a 6.5X55 Swede.

Any of these would be a full power load and good to 300 yds. They also have reduced recoil rounds in the .243 and ..308 and I would have to research that on the others.

The .243 makes an excellent dual purpose varmit/deer gun as well.

My wife shoots my Rem 788's in both .308 and .243 and she has settled on the .308 for herself. She loves it. She is actually letting me have the .243. She also shoots my M1 and M14 and likes both of them, but prefered the recoil of the .308's.


----------



## jim21 (May 25, 2006)

My daughter was 14at the time and I had to make the same choice.It was between a .243 and a 25-06.We went with the 25-06 and never looked back. 8)


----------

